# How strong are your connections to the other centers?



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

*1) what is your type?

*6w5

*2) how connected are you to your gut energy?
*
Strong connection. I can seem like a 1 at times. The gut fix also become very apparent when someone is doing something that I really dislike and is all up in my shit while doing it. It starts to grate on me and I turn into a pissed off judgmental bitch. 


*3) how connected are you to your heart energy?
*
Meh. Not very connected to it. Though, when in a relationship or feeling vulnerable, it becomes very apparent. 



*4) how connected are you to your head energy?
*
Lol. Is this a serious questions? Im and the 6w5 poster child of PerC. Come on now.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Chipps said:


> *1) what is your type?
> 
> *6w5
> 
> ...


true dat. as a fellow 1w2 fixer, I hate myself under stress :frustrating:
I just started a thread about this type of reaction in type 1s


----------



## Chili990 (Aug 25, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 1) what is your type?
> 2) how connected are you to your gut energy?
> 3) how connected are you to your heart energy?
> 4) how connected are you to your head energy?


1. 8w9.
2. Extremely connected.
3. Barely connected.
4. Moderately connected.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 1) what is your type?


3w4



> 2) how connected are you to your gut energy?


Really poorly, I think my gut energy is unhealthy and doesn't relate much to the 3 gut types.



> 3) how connected are you to your heart energy?


As I'm a heart core I'm well-connected to my heart energy, but probably about the same as or even less than other 3s.



> 4) how connected are you to your head energy?


I think I'm quite connected to my head energy, I relate to all three types a significant amount as well as the general head type description.


----------

